# Weekly Competition 2016-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R F' R F2 U2 F' R F'
*2. *U R F R2 F R2 F' R2 U2
*3. *R F' R' F R F2 U' F
*4. *F' U R U' R2 F' R F' R2
*5. *F2 R2 F R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *B' D2 F R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D' L R2 B' L' B' U2 F' D2 R2
*2. *R' U2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' R' F' L B2 D R D' L2
*3. *U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' B' F' L' B2 F L2 U2 R F
*4. *U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 F D2 F' D L2 U R2 B U2 F2 R B2 L2
*5. *D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' U' B2 R2 F' L' F' R' F2 U

*4x4x4
1. *L F Rw R Uw' Rw R' Fw' R' B' D' B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' D' F2 D' Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 F' L Rw2 R U2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' U Fw F' R2 U B'
*2. *R Uw2 B2 Fw2 F L2 Rw D' Uw B2 Uw F2 L' D2 F' Uw B2 Fw F' R D2 Uw2 F2 D' B Uw' L2 Fw2 F' D' Uw Fw Uw U' B' F2 L2 Rw F D'
*3. *B2 R D2 Uw Rw2 D U' B2 L R Uw Fw' Rw' R D Uw' U2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 Rw2 D' L' Rw D Uw2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 L2 D U B' Uw U2 L2 B2
*4. *F2 D R2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw D2 Rw' F' U L2 Uw2 Fw L2 D2 Uw' U' B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw F2 L R Uw U F2 Uw L D U Fw L Rw2 Fw2 L B2 R2
*5. *D' U F' R2 D U2 B2 Fw2 L2 R2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw U Fw D2 F D U F2 Uw B Fw L Rw' D2 F L Uw2 U B' Uw' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 F' D U2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U' L2 R' Uw' Bw L Dw2 U L2 Lw B R' U2 Lw' F' Lw' U2 Rw Bw L Lw B2 Bw Fw Rw' B' Fw Uw' R' D2 F' L' Fw Lw Rw D2 Dw2 L' B' Bw2 R2 Dw F2 Uw' L' Rw2 B Fw Dw F' L' R B2 D F Lw
*2. *D' Rw Fw' R2 Dw2 Fw2 D Lw B' F L' Lw' R2 Fw Lw2 Bw' F Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Bw' Uw' B2 Bw' Rw U L2 Dw B' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R B Dw' R2 D' L D2 Fw' D2 Lw' F2 R' B Bw F Lw' R2 F' D Dw' Fw2 F2 Lw B2 Fw Rw
*3. *L' D2 U F U2 R2 D Fw' F' L Rw' B' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Uw' R' U' Rw' B2 L' Lw' R Uw2 U2 R' Fw' F D' B' Fw F Uw B2 R2 Fw R2 Fw2 L R' Uw' U2 Lw Rw2 D' Lw2 D' Bw' R' Bw' Fw2 Rw Fw L Rw U Fw D'
*4. *L' R' D' Uw L Lw2 Rw' Bw Fw2 U L' R' U L' D B2 Bw U2 L U Rw R2 U' F2 R F R' D' U2 L D Lw2 Rw Dw Bw Rw' Dw' F' Rw2 R Bw' Dw L' Fw2 L' U2 Lw Bw' Fw' F L' Fw U' L2 Lw2 Rw B2 Fw' D' L2
*5. *Fw2 F' R' U Lw2 B L B' L2 F' L' Bw F Lw Rw U2 Fw2 R' B' Fw2 Dw' R2 B' Fw Uw Rw2 F U' Bw2 Rw2 R Bw F R2 U' F D2 Dw U Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' F Rw R Dw' R' U L2 B Dw Bw' F' L2 Uw U B2 Fw' F

*6x6x6
1. *U' 3R 2U B' 2B 3U 2L 2D U 2R' 2B 2D' 2B U' L' 2L2 3R2 2B' 2U2 B' 3U 2F2 2L2 2B F2 2R' R' 2F 3U2 B2 3F2 3R' 2R2 B 2U2 U2 R F 2R2 2D2 3F2 2R' 2D L2 3R' B' 2D' 3U2 3R2 2B' L2 F2 2L2 3R2 2D' 2B2 F' 3U2 B 3U2 U R 2U 3R' 2B 3F' 3U' R 3U2 2U
*2. *3R 3U2 2F2 2D 2L' R2 B2 F2 2D U 3F' 2F' D' 2F 3R2 2B' U 2F' F 3R F L' F D' 3U 2R' D 3U' 2U R 2B' 3U' L2 R2 F' 3U' 2B 3F' 2R2 B 2B' L 2L' D' 3U L 2B2 R' 2D' 2B2 F 3U' L B2 3R' 3F2 D2 U' 3R' D' 3U R' B' D' 2D 3U' L D2 2D' F
*3. *F2 U2 2L' F2 D2 L2 U 3F' 2D' B' F2 D2 L 2R D2 B L' R F' 2D 2L 2R 3F D2 2U B' 2U' 3F D2 B' 3F' L' U2 2F2 2U' B 3R R B2 F L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' D2 B' D' 3U B F2 R 2U 2L2 2B' F' 2L' 3R F2 R 3U 2L' 2U 3F2 3U 2B' 3F' F2 3R' 2R'
*4. *L 3R 2B D 2U B' 2R2 F' 3U2 L' 3U2 3R' B2 D' U' 2R U2 2R' 3F' 2U U2 B' 2B' 2L2 2R' 3U' L B 2U2 U R2 2U' U 2B' D 2L R U L 3R2 2B L2 R 2D' 2F' 3R 3F2 2R 2D L2 D2 2B 3U' 2L 3R' R2 D' 2U' 2R' R 2U' 2L R' 2D2 2U U B' F2 2R 3U'
*5. *U' 2B' 3F2 F D2 3U2 3R R' 2F' 3U' U 2L2 2R2 U L2 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F 2F' F' 3U' U2 2B R2 2U F L2 2L' 2U U' 2R' 2B' R2 B 2F 2D2 U2 F2 2R 2B 3F2 F2 2R' 3U2 L' R' B' 2B' D' 3R' 2D' R' D2 R2 U2 B U2 L D' L 2U 2B D' 2D 3U' 3F D2 2D U

*7x7x7
1. *3R' 2D2 U2 2R 3D2 L' 3D2 3L2 2R2 D' 3D 3U2 2L U L 2U2 U' 3L2 2U U' 3F' D 2R 2B L R2 3B' F D' 3R' B' 2L2 3L2 R' 3F' 2L 2F 2R' 3B 2D 3R 2B D' 3L2 B2 2D2 3D 2B' 3L 3F2 F' 3D2 2U2 3L' D' 2L2 3D2 B 2B2 3R U 2R 3U' 3L 3R 3B 3F L' 2L2 2R' 3B 3F2 2D2 3F' 3D' 3L B 3F2 2F2 2D' 2U2 U2 3F' L2 2U U L' 3L 3R 3F' 3L2 2D2 R' D' 2L' D 3D L 3F' 3D'
*2. *2U 2B' 3B' 2F' 2D B2 2B' 3F' 2U' 2L B' L' 2B' D L2 3L2 2R' D 3D' 3B2 2F D 3L F' 3L' 2R2 3F 2F L 2L 2B2 3R' B' 2U2 2L2 3F2 3R 3U L2 3R2 R' 2U 2L2 2F' 3D R' B 3B2 2L2 3R' 3D2 2U 3L 3R 2R2 R' 3B2 2R2 2U' 2L' 2D 3U U 3F 2L2 3R 3D2 3U 2U B2 3B' 3L2 B' 2U2 2B' 2D' 2U2 3L2 U' 3B 2L2 3B 3L' D2 3D' 2U' U2 3B' R2 F2 2U' 3F 3R 3D2 3U 3R' 3U' L2 3L' F'
*3. *3B2 F2 2U L2 2B2 3L' 2F2 2U2 U2 3B F' D' 2D2 3U2 2U F2 3D 2U' R B 3R R 3F2 L 3L' 3R' 2R 3F L 2L R2 F 2L2 3L' 2U L 3L2 2D 2B' F R2 2F' 2D2 2U' 2R R' 3U F2 3D' 2U R2 D 3D2 3U2 2R R 3D' 2F2 3D2 2U 2L 2F2 2D2 B L2 2R 2B 2D 2B2 3U2 2F' 2R2 2D U 3L2 3R' 2U' L' B2 3B' L 2L2 R B 3F2 2R D' 2U' 2B' 3L U2 2B' 2F R2 U2 F' 3D' 3R F2 D
*4. *D 2U' F2 3D B' 3D' 3L 2R2 3F 3D' 3U2 U2 3B2 2F' F 2U2 U L2 2D 3L2 2R' 3B' U L D U2 3B' 2F2 3U' B' U' 3B' L2 2R' 3D' 3R' 2R D B2 2B2 2F2 F' 3D' L2 3D 3B 2F' F2 3R' R' 3B' 2L D2 3D 3L' 3U2 L 2R B 3D' L2 2R' R' 2F2 3D 2U2 2R2 3F2 2R B2 D' 2F' 3R2 3F2 F2 2D L D2 3F 3R 2B 3F 3D 2L2 3L 2D2 L 3L2 2R B2 3F F2 R 3U2 3R 3U 3F' 2D 3U 2U
*5. *3L 3R2 R F 3R 2F D 3D 3F' 3L2 2B' 3F U B L 3L 2R 3U' U' B 3F' D' U F2 2D' 3D' U2 L' 2R' U2 3F2 2F' 3D' B2 2B' 3F2 L 2B2 3L2 3B D' 3F 2D2 3F2 3D2 2U2 B2 D2 U B2 3R2 B 2F' 2U' B2 3R 2U' F' 3R' U' 2L' 3R' B' 2B2 D2 2F2 L 2D' 3D' 2U2 U 2L2 R' 3F 2L U' 2B2 3B2 3F 2F' 2L 2U' 3F F 3D' 2U2 B2 U' 2B2 U2 3F2 F2 D 2D' 3D2 3B 3F2 R D 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U F' R U' R2 U R'
*2. *R' U' F R F R' U' F2 R'
*3. *U' R F2 R2 U R' F2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 U' F R' B' U2 L' D2 R' D F2
*2. *F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L U2 B' L' B2 U' R B F' L2 F2
*3. *B R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L D U' R2 U L F U L D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B' F' Rw2 B2 R B' D R' Fw2 L2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw F2 U' L' Rw' F2 U L2 Fw' F' Uw' F' Uw' F' R F U Fw' R D2 L B Uw' L2 Uw Rw2 D
*2. *D2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw' R2 D' R' U2 R2 B' D' Uw' Fw R' Uw' U' L' B2 F' Rw R2 Uw' R D' Rw2 U B Rw' R2 F U' L' B' U' Rw2
*3. *R D Rw2 Fw Rw D' L B' D' Uw2 L' Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw L Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 L2 D' F' U' F2 Rw U2 Fw' Rw' D' F' L2 Rw2 B2 L' Rw U' B2 U' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B R' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 U L Lw' R Fw Uw2 L F2 Dw2 U' F2 U2 B D Fw' Rw R Uw' Fw' F Dw R' F Dw2 U' R' B' Rw' B' Dw2 L2 D Bw' Lw2 Fw2 F L2 U' F' Rw D2 Uw U' L' B' D' Dw2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Uw B2
*2. *B Fw Lw2 D B F' Lw2 Dw B' Bw Rw' B2 Dw L' B' Rw2 Bw' L' R D2 Uw Bw F D Dw B2 Bw' F2 Uw U L' R2 U' Rw' R Bw Dw' Bw2 L' Uw F' D' F2 Rw F' Lw2 D' U2 Bw' L2 Rw R2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw Rw U' B Bw2 Fw
*3. *Dw F2 U' Rw Bw2 Fw' F D Lw2 Rw D2 Dw Uw2 Rw F Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 D' L' Lw' Dw' B Bw' Fw Rw2 F L' Bw Fw' Rw Bw D' Rw Bw L2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw B2 U2 B2 Fw Lw' U Lw2 B U Rw U R U' R' Bw' U Lw2 Uw L2 Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' 3F F' 2D' 3U2 L' 3R2 2U 2L 2U' L2 3R2 3U2 U2 3F2 2F2 F 3R 2U' F R2 3F2 2L2 D B' D B2 2F2 F' U2 2B' L' D' 3U U B2 2L' B2 F2 2U 3F2 3R' 3U 2L2 B' 2L 3F2 L2 2L' 3R2 U' 2F F' 3U2 3R' R' 2F' R' 2D' 3F' 2U' 2B' 2L' 3R' 2B2 2D B2 2B' 2F2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F2 3R 2U2 2L2 B' 3U2 3F 2L2 3L2 2D2 2U' 3L2 3B2 3L' U2 B' U' 3L' R' B' 2B 2F F' 2L2 2B2 2D' U2 3R' D' 3D2 2R' R2 F' 2D 3R 2R 2B F2 D 2D 3D 2U' L2 2L' 3L2 3R2 B2 2B2 F2 2D' 3B2 3F2 3L2 3B 3L' 2R2 B 2B2 3D' U' B F' 2L 3F 2D2 3F' 2D 3D 3F2 3D' F U2 2B' 2U2 U' L 3R' 3D 3B2 2R' 3D B' 2B 3B' 3F2 2U' U' B' L' 3R2 R 3U2 2U 3R 2B2 3B2 D' 2D2 2U R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' F' L2 F2 L' F U R' B2 D B
*2. *F2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 R' D L' D2 B2 F' L' B' L B2
*3. *L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' L U2 B2 R D2 B' F R'
*4. *R' L2 F' L U2 D' L2 U' B R' L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 B' R2
*5. *F' B' U R' D2 R2 L B' U2 L D' R2 B2 U' D2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2
*6. *B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 L' F2 D2 B' U' L2 U F' R' F
*7. *D2 B' R2 F D2 B R2 F2 U2 F U2 R' F2 U' B' D R F D' U F'
*8. *D2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U B' U' L2 D L F2 R U2 B2 R2
*9. *F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R' F L B' D' U B' D U F
*10. *R2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R2 F L2 D U B2 D' B L2 D' U
*11. *L2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R B L2 R2 F D' F U' R2
*12. *B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F R' B2 D' L2 U' L' B2 U' F2
*13. *U2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' U L D' F2 D' R' U2
*14. *L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R' F' L2 F2 D L U2 B U2 F'
*15. *U' F' R' U' F R2 D R2 D' B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R F2
*16. *R' U R2 D F' R' U' F D R' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2
*17. *B' U' D F B' L' F' D2 F R B2 U L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 D
*18. *F R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 R' F U L' F2 L' D2 R2 F2
*19. *F2 R' B U2 R' U' L' B U' R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D'
*20. *U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 R' U L D2 B R' U' L' F' U2
*21. *D' R2 U2 R' U2 F' B U' F' R' U' D' L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2
*22. *U B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 U2 F R' U' L2 D2 L2 B L2 U'
*23. *R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 F L' U2 F' D2 F2 D L' R'
*24. *U' R B' D' F2 L' U D' F R' B' L2 F R2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2
*25. *B L U' D' R2 B' R B L' F D F2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2
*26. *B R2 B' L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' R' D F D' L2 F R2 D' R
*27. *F2 D2 B2 L B2 L B2 D2 B2 L R' B U L D' B U F2 L' R2 F2
*28. *R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L D' B' D2 L2 D R' D' F' D'
*29. *L' B' U B D2 F' U' F' L' F B2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U
*30. *R2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 B' R F D B' D2 R' F2
*31. *U' B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B' D' B2 D2 F' R' B R' B R'
*32. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F D2 L B2 D' B2 D R F2 U2 F'
*33. *L' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R B D2 L' R' B' U F R2 F'
*34. *D' R' U' F2 R U B' U' D F B2 U2 B R2 F' B' D2 R2 L2
*35. *L2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R' F R B' F2 U2 L B2 U2
*36. *B' L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B F2 D' R U F' R2 F2 U B' U B
*37. *U L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 D' L' B' D' F2 D F
*38. *L2 B2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D' L U' F L U' B L' F L2 F2
*39. *U2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 F L B D' F L F2 R' F' U
*40. *B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L' R2 B R' U2 B' D R2 F L

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F D F' U2 B R B L2 F' L D' L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2
*2. *B F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 F' L' B' F2 D L2 F D L2 F2 U
*3. *D B2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F D L' D F2 D R' U2 L2 F
*4. *R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B R2 F R' D2 B L' B2 U' F
*5. *B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F D2 F L2 F U' R' D U F' D B R' F L

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U R' D2 F2 L' D B F2 L2 R' F
*2. *D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B R' D L R U2 F2 R' F' D' F2
*3. *U' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 D' F U L B' F2 U' R'
*4. *U2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L D2 U' R' B D U2 B2 D' B'
*5. *L2 F' L U B U2 D' B U' L' B2 L U2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F L2 U2 L B U' R B2 D' R2
*2. *L U' F R' D2 R' L U' D R U F2 U R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U'
*3. *B U2 F L2 F L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D' R D' F' D' B L' F2 L2
*4. *R F' D R2 L' U2 F' L2 B R' F2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2
*5. *F' L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' U' R2 F U F U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 R B2 D' R U B2 U B2 D' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' R F U'
*3. *L' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U F R F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D'
*4. *Fw Uw2 Rw F2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U R2 U B' L B' F2 U2 F' D' U2 B2 Fw D Uw2 Fw2 D2 U' R' B2 Rw R' Uw L2 D F' L' B' R D' U2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F R2 U2 F R' U R F
*3. *U' L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 R F L' U2 R' U' F R D' R'
*4. *D2 Uw2 U' L' R' B' U B' Uw2 L' Rw2 D R2 B' D' U2 Rw' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' Uw2 B2 D2 U Rw Uw' U' Fw' F' Rw2 R D F' L' Uw2 U2 R2 Fw'
*5. *Uw F D Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw' F' Lw Rw' R2 B R Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw Fw Uw U2 B2 L Rw' D R Dw Uw2 R' F L2 Uw U2 F' D Uw2 U R2 D2 Uw' F Dw' B Fw' F U2 Bw2 D Lw2 B' L2 F' Rw' R' B2 R D2 Uw' Bw' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R U' L U L B L U' r' u
*2. *U R B' U R' L B' U' B r
*3. *U' L U' L U L R L B
*4. *U L R' L U B L' R' l' r b u
*5. *U R L' U' B' L R' B l' r' u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-1, -4)
*4. *(3, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 1)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *R' L' U R U L' D R' U' D' U'
*2. *U' L R' U D R' L' D L' D' U'
*3. *L' U' D' L R' D' U' R' D' U'
*4. *R' L R' D U R' D R' D' U'
*5. *D U' L U' L D' L' R U' D' U'


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 13, 2016)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (6:10.88), 1:56.12, DNF (2:26.01) = *1:56.12

6x6x6*: (7:46.18), (9:17.28), 8:02.16, 8:33.11, 8:21.00 = *8:18.76

4x4x4*: 1:42.31, 2:08.94, (1:41.17), (2:11.87), 1:47.71 = *1:52.99 *That's a weird pattern.

*Megaminx*: 6:13.10, 5:38.02, (5:26.15), (7:24.06), 6:02.40 = *5:57.84 *Consecutive pb singles always feels good, even if they're still objectively bad times.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (6:42.42), DNF (5:56.99), DNF (8:04.09) = *DNF *Someday. I felt really good about the second one until I looked at it. I think it was off by 5 edges and 2 corners, or something like that. That was as close as I got.

*3x3x3*: 36.36, 38.09, (45.57), (33.45), 34.52 = *36.33*

*2x2x2*: 12.13, (8.41), (13.62), 8.83, 12.09 = *11.02

2-3-4 Relay*: *2:57.70* = 10.96, 36.09, 2:10.64

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:40.05* = 11.23, 31.33, 2:14.37, 3:43.11 That's a pb 5x5 time by almost 2 seconds.

*5x5x5*: (5:16.70), 4:31.23, 4:24.62, (3:55.15), 4:37.99 = *4:31.28

FMC = 51 Moves*


Spoiler: Solution



F' L2 F D2 U2 F2 - 2x2x2 Block
B R2 U R U' - 2x2x3 Block
B D L B L' - EO
D' B2 D B D' B R D R' D' R D2 R' - f2l
D R D' R' B' - OLL
x R U R' D' R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' U- PLL


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 13, 2016)

*2x2*: (22.57,) (8.56,) 15.07, 14.68, 15.95 = *15.23
3x3*: (19.49,) 23.21, (29.79,) 27.02, 20.88 = *23.70* // best single and average within Weekly Comp
*4x4*: 2:01.08, (2:08.50,) 1:54.51, (1:41.12,) 2:04.51 = *2:00.03
5x5*: 3:33.46, (3:04.79,) 3:25.54, 3:30.78, (4:02.07) = *3:29.93
6x6*: (7:21.00,) (6:10.02,) 6:58.42, 6:33.02, 6:24.12 = *6:38.52* // all-time PB single by 19s; 0.03s > PB average
*7x7*: 10:28.83, 10:00.10, (9:22.14,) (10:35.41,) 9:59.77 = *10:09.57* // all-time PB single by 4s; also PB average by 44s
*3x3 OH*: (1:32.73,) 1:17.97, (1:06.07,) 1:18.86, 1:30.76 = *1:22.53
3x3 MtS*: 3:18.32, (DNF,) 2:51.81, 3:04.28, (2:16.33) = *3:04.80* // PB single by 21s; PB average by 27s
*3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* // nowhere near this week
*Clock*: 24.30, (15.97,) (DNF,) 17.08, 16.39 = *19.26* // all-time PB single
*Pyraminx*: 19.42, 21.18, 33.43, (DNF,) (17.62) = *24.68* // all-time PB average by 2.5s
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:57.05
2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:14.97
FMC*: *51*



Spoiler



z' // inspection
D' B2 L2 F' U' F' U R U' R' // X-cross on orange
F U' F' L U2 L' // 2nd F2L pair
y' d2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd F2L pair
U L U L' // 4th F2L pair
y F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // unfriendly OLL
y' U F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 // comedy U-perm


----------



## muchacho (Sep 13, 2016)

*2x2:* (16.77), 7.35, 7.07, 5.98, 5.62 = *6.80
3x3:* (33.81), 22.23, 23.61, (17.79), 18.19 = *21.34
3x3OH:* 43.53, (1:00.24), 37.30, 44.87, 38.32 = *42.24*


----------



## pjk (Sep 13, 2016)

*5x5:* (1:50.15), 1:46.77, 1:32.51, 1:45.01, (1:26.06) = 1:41.43
Could I have been more inconsistent? Normally I'm mid-1:30's.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 13, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.87, (4.13), (5.93), 5.49, 5.89 = *5.76
3x3x3:* 17.88, (16.42), 18.56, (21.98), 18.58 = *18.34*
4x4x4:


----------



## Thecuberrr (Sep 13, 2016)

2x2: 8.17, 7.63, 8.23, 7.23, 8.96 = 8.01
3x3: 20.08, 14.85, 15.13, 15.77, 15.83 = 15.58
4x4: 1:19.48, 1:21.98, 1:25.33, 1:14.35, 1:17.46 = 1:19.64
2-4 Relay: 1:54.24
3x3 OH: 57.34, 49.14, 43.87, 46.05, 39.21 = 46.35
Pyra = 6.98, 7.99, 9.88, 10.27, 11.65 = 9.38
Squan= 41.56, 29.48, 37.94, 54.57, 30.41 = 36.64


----------



## Sitkhom (Sep 13, 2016)

2x2: 5.92 (3.83) (7.86) 4.65 6.06 = 5.55
3x3: 13.10 (12.82) (17.57) 14.88 17.28 =15.09
4x4: 1:10.21 1:05.50 (1:18.77) (1:00.04) 1:09.90= 1:08.54
5x5: 2:28.52 (2:19.58) 2:37.92 2:21.22 (2:47.87) = 2:29.23
OH: 42.40 (49.52) 34.33 37.16 (30.25) = 37.97
2-3-4:1:42.34
2-3-4-5: 4:24.53
Pyra: (9.09) (15.10+) 10.34 13.94 12.66 = 12.32
Skweb: (16.31) 13.41 13.31 (10.31) 13.87 = 13.53


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Sep 13, 2016)

Pyraminx avg 5..45
1. 5.46 2. (16.79) 3. 5.55 4. (4.82) 5. 5.32
3x3 avg 13.95
1. 13.58 2. 13.60 3. 12.35 4. 14.65 5. 16.85
skewb avg 7.89
1. 9.75 2. 7.40 3. 7.43 4. 8.83 5. 5.91
OH avg 28.33
1. 35.64 2. 27.83 3. 23.67 4. 28.50 5. 28.65
2x2 avg 4.71
1. DNF 2. 3.45 3. 4.89 4. 4.47 5. 4.76
4x4 avg 1.04.92
1. (57.89) 2. 58.88 3. 1:08.39 4. 1:07.47 5. DNF


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 14, 2016)

3BLD: 33.55, 37.09,DNF(30.92)=33.55

OH: 28.58, 28.12, 33.29,31.71, 33.43=31.19// horrible


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 14, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (12.13) (7.20) 9.06 9.01 10.04 = *9.37
3X3X3: *(20.33) 17.98 20.09 19.70 (17.97) = *19.26
4X4X4:* 1:41.93 1:45.06 (1:32.57) 1:48.83 (1:58.43) = *1:45.27*


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 14, 2016)

megaminx: 1:39.88, 1:37.51, 1:19.39, 1:38.44, 1:45.82 = 1:38.62
pyraminx: 5.15, 3.37, 4.52, 4.56, 3.98 = 4.36
clock: 12.81, 12.38, 10.84, 12.52, DNF = 12.58
3x3: 12.33, 14.72, 20.75, 17.74, 14.41 = 15.63
2x2: 4.72, 3.71, 5.07, 5.07, 4.14 = 4.65
2BLD: 58.33, 43.34, 1:34.88 (best = 43.34) (mo3=1:05.52)
4x4: 1:01.61, 1:11.71, 1:13.95, 1:05.45, 1:04.15 = 1:07.11


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 14, 2016)

Technical failure in the 5th solve of 3x3 cs timer glitched the time to be 0.16..
what should I do? Please respond ASAP.


----------



## Sitkhom (Sep 14, 2016)

Pick an extra scramble and do an extra attempt.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 14, 2016)

When that happens to me I growl, slam my fist on the desk, and record it as a DNF.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 14, 2016)

For anyone interested, this is what the WCA regulations say:


A6b1) If the timer stops before the end of the solve and the timer shows a time strictly below 0.06 seconds, then the attempt is replaced by an extra attempt. A competitor forfeits the right to the additional attempt if the WCA Delegate determines that the timer was stopped deliberately.
A6b2) If the timer stops before the end of the solve and displays a time of 0.06 seconds or higher, then the attempt is disqualified (DNF). Exception: if the competitor can demonstrate that the timer malfunctioned, they may receive an extra attempt, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 14, 2016)

Now you have gotten three different advice. As you cannot prove to me if it malfunctioned,
I, as the official "Weekly Comp Delegate" tend to join Sitkhoms opinion . Correct perhaps is
a DNF as we try to follow official WCA rules. But jsTimer is not a StackMat Timer either.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 14, 2016)

And some extra scrambles for Multi:
41. B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B' D' F U2 F2 D2 F R' D' L'
42. B' F' R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U L' U2 B' U' R B' L U R2
43. U' F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F U' R D' L2 D L' R' F D
44. R' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R L2 U2 B' U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U'
45. D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 F' L D' L2 R' B F2 R' D' F'


----------



## sqAree (Sep 15, 2016)

*2x2:* 4.70, (4.80), 4.43, 3.72, (3.45) = *4.29
3x3:* (15.64), 16.72, 16.72, 16.32, (17.08) = *16.59
4x4:* (1:05.41), 1:14.15, 1:16.00, (1:18.63), 1:13.02 = *1:14.39
5x5:* (DNF(3:28.09)), 3:23.19, 2:55.28, (2:49.56), 2:54.96 = *3:04.48* //pb single and average
*2BLD:* 54.04, 57.56, DNF(1:01.72) = *54.04
3BLD:* 3:59.95, 3:22.12, DNF(4:03.95) = *3:22.12* //pb single
*MBLD:* 1/3, 23:46 = *DNF
OH:* (29.84), 25.32, 24.32, (23.96), 28.19 = *25.95
Feet:* (3:11.35), (DNF(3:17.74)), 3:18.81, 3:11.76, 3:31.87 = *3:20.82* //pb single and average, DNF was wrong PLL
*MTS:* (2:53.45), 1:59.91, 1:34.68, 1:23.60, (1:19.39) = *1:39.40* //pb single and average
*2-4:* *1:56.17
2-5:* *5:32.55
Mega:* (3:22.37), 2:52.55, 2:49.31, (2:42.19), 2:55.21 = *2:52.36
Pyra:* (6.43), 7.37, 7.44, (11.50), 7.24 = *7.35
FMC:* *30*



Spoiler: solution



(U2 B' D2 B' F2) //EO + 2x2x2 (5/5)
D' B2 //square + pair (2/7)
D' (D2) //2x2x3 (2/9)
(L U B2 U') //F2L-1 (4/13)
(L2 B L B' L' U B' U' B L2) //to L3C (10/23)

Skeleton: D' B2 @ D' L2 B' U B U' L B L' B' L2 U B2 U' L' D2 F2 B D2 B U2 (23 moves)

@ = [B' R2 B, L']

Solution: D' B R2 B L' B' R2 B L D' L2 B' U B U' L B L' B' L2 U B2 U' L' D2 F2 B D2 B U2 (30 moves, cancelled 1)


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 16, 2016)

*2x2 :* (8.19), 7.40, 7.98, (6.08), 6.17 =* 7.18
3x3 :* (16.88), 15.26, (14.65), 14.98, 16.20 = *15.48 
4x4 :* (1:46.91), 2:10.99, 2:00.64, (2:12.99), 1:49.87 = *2:00.50 
5x5 :* (3:06.29), 2:54.32, 3:04.29, (2:49.27), 3:04.22 = *3:00.94 
6x6 :* (5:26.86), (7:22.72), 5:50.30, 5:33.52, 6:45.65 = *6:03.16 
7x7 :* 9:04.57, 8:57.29, (10:06.98), (8:28.55), 9:03.31 =* 9:01.72
3x3 OH :* 1:09.98, (1:13.45), 1:04.58, (1:02.21), 1:07.33 = *1:07.29 
234 : 2:37.61 
2345 : 5:23.94 *


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2016)

If I recall correctly, the site won't accept DNF multi results. So:
Multi-BLD: 1/3 in 5:56.58.
Trying to get n/n for all n up to whatever.

Edit:
5x5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
(first one was already on the site before it switched to the next week)


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 16, 2016)

3x3: 18.88, 18.04, (26.73+), (16.72), (Extra attempt) 23.19 = Average is 20.04
2x2: (7.67), 7.05, 6.99, 7.39, (5.95) = Average is 7.15
3x3 One Handed: 43.96, 47.86, (35.79), 44.73, (49.06) = Average is 47.86
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1:12,02, 1:34.54= Average is 1:34.54


Sitkhom said:


> Pick an extra scramble and do an extra attempt.





One Wheel said:


> When that happens to me I growl, slam my fist on the desk, and record it as a DNF.





Shaky Hands said:


> For anyone interested, this is what the WCA regulations say:
> 
> 
> A6b1) If the timer stops before the end of the solve and the timer shows a time strictly below 0.06 seconds, then the attempt is replaced by an extra attempt. A competitor forfeits the right to the additional attempt if the WCA Delegate determines that the timer was stopped deliberately.
> A6b2) If the timer stops before the end of the solve and displays a time of 0.06 seconds or higher, then the attempt is disqualified (DNF). Exception: if the competitor can demonstrate that the timer malfunctioned, they may receive an extra attempt, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.





MatsBergsten said:


> Now you have gotten three different advice. As you cannot prove to me if it malfunctioned,
> I, as the official "Weekly Comp Delegate" tend to join Sitkhoms opinion . Correct perhaps is
> a DNF as we try to follow official WCA rules. But jsTimer is not a StackMat Timer either.


Ok, Thanks guys I have picked a new scramble by Cs Timer which is:-
U2 L2 D' F2 L' D L F U B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 D2


----------



## asacuber (Sep 16, 2016)

3x3: (12.35), 13.07, 12.90, (17.33), 12.47= 12.82//not bad
2x2: 3.53, 3.34, 3.18, (2.16), (5.25)=3.36// not bad


----------



## Awder (Sep 17, 2016)

2x2: 7.79 = 8.07, 7.09, (9.46), 8.21, (5.92)
3x3: 23.37 = (23.81), (20.42), 23.44, 23.60, 23.08
4x4: 1:36.33 = 1:43.16, 1:40.34, (1:48.05), (1:22.27), 1:25.51
Pyraminx: 7.69 = 8.63, 7.46, (11.55), 7.00, (6.71)
2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay: 2:50.23


----------



## charlesmgb5 (Sep 17, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 2.83, 2.15, 2.54, 2.23, 2.08 = *2.31*


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Sep 18, 2016)

2x2: 5.98, (6.64), (4.85), 5.87, 4.96 = 5.61
3x3: (15.84), (18.78), 17.79, 18.65, 16.04 = 17.50
4x4: (1:40.21), 1:32.52, 1:33.42, (1:27.78), 1:38.01 = 1:34.65
Pyraminx: 15.88, 9.97, (7.08), 15.47, (16.53) = 13.78
3x3 OH: 38.00, 31.59, (39.43), (29.59), 32.87 = 34.15
2-4: 2:38.64
FMC: 47


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 R B2 D' R U B2 U B2 D' F

Solution (Solved Yellow Top, Green Front)

B2 D U R' D B U' B' U' L' U' L R U R' U L U L' R' U R U' R U R' U' B U2 B' U B U' L U L' U2 B U B U B U' B' U' B2 U'

Cross: B2 D U R' D
F2l1: B U' B' U' L' U' L
F2l2: R U R' U L U L'
F2l3: R' U R U' R U R'
F2l4: U' B U2 B' U B U'
OLL: L U L' U2
PLL: B U B U B U' B' U' B2 U'


----------



## Ethan Donecoff (Sep 18, 2016)

*3x3:* (15.63), 12.39, 12.70, (11.76), 13.98 = *13.02* average. A little over what I want, but not bad. 
*2x2:* 5.06, 5.32, 6.11, (4.94), (6.65) = *5.50* average. Pretty bad for me 
*3x3 OH:* (1:18.51), 1:16.65, (32.37), 52.66, 44.62 = *57.98* average. Good, sub-1, about what I expected
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:52:73 *Eh. It was good. My 4x4 time sucks though, about 2:30 is horrid. I really need to practice redux a lot and learn Yau


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

*2BLD: *16.99+, 15.34, 20.65 = *15.34*
*
3BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF // 

*MBLD: 36/42 59:51 *// GJ


----------



## Davis Brewster (Sep 19, 2016)

2x2 : 4.94 / 5.76 / 6.36 / 4.54 / 6.17 
3x3 : 23.77 / 22.17 / 22.37 / 20.90 / 23.34
2BLD : DNF / 12.90 / DNF
PyraMinx : 6.93 / 6.47 / 8.46 / 5.69 / 4.80
Skewb : 8.72 / 8.70 / 7.92 / 7.19 / 5.56
3x3 OH : 1:05.92 / 1:15.13 / 1:04.00 / 53.31 / 1:04.82


----------



## Davis Brewster (Sep 19, 2016)

2x2 Average : 5.55
3x3 Average : 22.51
2BLD MO3 : DNF? I still got a 12.70 so idk
Pyraminx : 6.46
Skewb : 7.61
3x3 OH : 1:07.99


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2016)

Davis Brewster said:


> 2x2 Average : 5.55
> 3x3 Average : 22.51
> 2BLD MO3 : DNF? I still got a 12.70 so idk
> Pyraminx : 6.46
> ...


Hi and welcome Davis.
You should post all your times in the events, not just the average. If you have not saved them
I'll fill 5xavg this time, it's ok.
As to 2BLD (and the other BLD events) it is not averages but best of three (or best of one) so
your result for 2BLD is just 12.70 .


----------



## Davis Brewster (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you!It is my first online comp,so I did make some mistakes.Thanks for helping!


----------



## Davis Brewster (Sep 19, 2016)

And above that post I have my times


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.64, 5.58, (4.30), 4.87, (6.02)-> *5.03
3x3x3:* 16.02, (15.31), 15.92, (16.72), 16.09-> *16.01
4x4x4:* 1:11.91, (1:34.59), 1:18.49, 1:20.46, (1:06.38)-> *1:16.95
5x5x5:* (2:45.20), 2:29.68, (2:22.00), 2:33.78, 2:40.50-> *2:34.65
7x7x7:* (8:15.48), (7:16.09), 8:00.71, 8:06.23, 8:15.24-> *8:07.39
2x2x2BLD:* 1:56.84, 1:06.55, 2:00.44-> *1:06.55
3x3x3OH:* 36.11, (31.11), 31.41, 31.70, (37.15)-> *33.07
3x3 MTS:* 1:47.14, 1:38.77, (1:58.84), 1:42.82, (1:09.19)-> *1:42.91
234*-> *1:50.52
2345*-> *4:22.76
megaminx:* (2:47.59), 2:46.34, (2:32.86), 2:44.97, 2:41.32-> *2:44.21
sq-1:* 58.13, 43.53, (31.71), (58.21), 40.70-> *47.45
skewb:* (8.53), (12.68), 12.09, 10.12, 9.70-> *10.64

FMC:* 36 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F2 R' F' L F R F' L2 R D2 R' L D2 B2 F U' R U' D' B' D' B L' D' L D' B' L' F' L B L' F D L D

F * L' R D2 R' L D2 B2 //1x2x3
F U' R U' //2x2x3
D' B' D' B //f2l-1
L' D' L D' L' ** D L D //orient edges

insertions: * F R' F' L F R F' L' (2 moves cancelation)
** L B' L' F' L B L' F (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 19, 2016)

how is it that I am winning OH? 20.88 is pretty good for me but I thought there'd be some sub-20 dudes...


----------



## Alea (Sep 20, 2016)

2x2: (8.58), 8.11, 8.05, (7.54), 7.92 =>*8.03*
2H: 15.99, 19.69, (13.97), (21.97), 17.31 =>*17.67*
4x4: (1:37.82), 1:18.43, 1:17.81, (1:16.18), 1:37.12 =>*1:24.46*
5x5: 4:05.56, (3:54.16), 4:17.45, 4:06.84, (4:26.26) =>*4:09.96*
OH: 29.58, DNF, 40.48, (28.66), 32.19 =>*34.09*
2-4 relay: *2:12.97*
2-5 relay: *5:54.42*
Mega: 2:42.83, (2:29.92), 2:40.69, 2:38.08, (2:48.05) =>*2:40.54*
Pyra: 7.34, (6.14), 9.05, (13.69), 9.34 =>*8.58*
Skewb: 11.23, (19.39), (10.77), 18.36, 11.87 =>*13.83*


----------



## okayama (Sep 20, 2016)

*FMC*: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 R B2 D' R U B2 U B2 D' F
Solution: L2 D U L' D2 L U' L' D U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U D' B2 R D2 R' B2 D' B F2 D2 B U2

20 min backup solution.

(Inverse)

2x2x2 block: U2 B' D2 F2
More square: B' D B2 R
More square: D2
F2L minus 1 slot: R' B2 D
All but 5 corners: L2 * D + L D' L2

Insert at *: L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U
Insert at +: D2 L U L' D2 L U' L'

I found some EO+222 starts, for example

L2 D' L R2 B2 F2 U on normal
or
B' D2 B' U2 R' D' B2 on inverse,

but I couldn't find any better solution.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 20, 2016)

Davis Brewster said:


> And above that post I have my times


A little laughter, I (obviously) did not see that . Thx.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 20, 2016)

Results week 37: congrats to DGCuber, Torch and gateway cuber

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.31 charlesmgb5
 2.32 G2013
 2.36 WACWCA
 2.88 cuberkid10
 2.99 gateway cuber
 3.35 asacuber
 3.42 pantu2000
 3.46 FastCubeMaster
 4.11 Torch
 4.28 sqAree
 4.55 Cube All Day
 4.64 pyr14
 4.69 DGCubes
 4.71 Jake Donnelly
 5.03 Bogdan
 5.38 LostGent
 5.42 KGB
 5.50 Ethan Donecoff
 5.54 Sitkhom
 5.60 ConfusedCubing
 5.62 [email protected]
 5.62 Davis Brewster
 5.75 mafergut
 6.51 schapel
 6.80 muchacho
 6.95 username...
 7.14 Abhay Singh Tomar
 7.18 tozies24
 7.33 h2f
 7.58 MrDood
 7.72 Referee1234
 7.79 Awder
 8.01 Thecuberrr
 8.03 Alea
 8.43 RyuKagamine
 8.83 tigermaxi
 9.37 MarcelP
 9.61 1davey29
 9.79 arbivara
 9.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 11.02 One Wheel
 12.93 MatsBergsten
 13.85 Jacck
 15.23 Shaky Hands
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.72 fastfingers777
 10.38 cuberkid10
 11.09 G2013
 11.42 gateway cuber
 11.89 slinky773
 12.03 KGB
 12.17 pantu2000
 12.36 FastCubeMaster
 12.81 asacuber
 13.02 Ethan Donecoff
 13.15 Torch
 13.30 DGCubes
 13.94 Jake Donnelly
 14.33 schapel
 14.44 LostGent
 14.81 Cube All Day
 15.09 Sitkhom
 15.48 tozies24
 15.58 Thecuberrr
 15.62 pyr14
 16.01 Bogdan
 16.28 kawazaki
 16.59 sqAree
 17.49 ConfusedCubing
 17.66 Alea
 18.00 TheSilverBeluga
 18.34 mafergut
 18.62 h2f
 19.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.26 MarcelP
 20.04 Abhay Singh Tomar
 20.36 username...
 21.23 [email protected]
 21.34 muchacho
 22.63 Davis Brewster
 23.37 Awder
 23.70 Shaky Hands
 24.05 hagner
 26.93 tigermaxi
 26.97 MrDood
 29.03 arbivara
 30.96 1davey29
 31.05 Referee1234
 31.11 RyuKagamine
 33.36 Jacck
 36.32 One Wheel
 40.03 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 38.15 cuberkid10
 44.57 G2013
 48.29 Torch
 55.06 FastCubeMaster
 58.56 DGCubes
 58.63 schapel
 1:04.91 Jake Donnelly
 1:07.10 pyr14
 1:08.54 Sitkhom
 1:09.61 evileli
 1:10.66 gateway cuber
 1:14.39 sqAree
 1:16.95 Bogdan
 1:19.64 Thecuberrr
 1:22.78 h2f
 1:24.45 Alea
 1:26.68 LostGent
 1:34.65 ConfusedCubing
 1:36.34 Awder
 1:45.27 MarcelP
 1:52.99 One Wheel
 1:56.73 RyuKagamine
 2:00.03 Shaky Hands
 2:00.50 tozies24
 2:08.90 Jacck
 2:21.48 tigermaxi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:41.43 pjk
 1:44.15 Torch
 1:44.56 DGCubes
 1:56.98 FastCubeMaster
 2:17.95 kawazaki
 2:29.22 Sitkhom
 2:34.65 Bogdan
 3:00.94 tozies24
 3:04.48 sqAree
 3:14.39 Jacck
 3:15.69 h2f
 3:18.56 gateway cuber
 3:19.38 RyuKagamine
 3:29.93 Shaky Hands
 4:09.95 Alea
 4:15.44 MatsBergsten
 4:31.28 One Wheel
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:16.83 Torch
 3:42.67 DGCubes
 4:34.59 FastCubeMaster
 5:37.63 RyuKagamine
 6:03.16 tozies24
 6:38.52 Shaky Hands
 8:18.76 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 8:07.39 Bogdan
 8:24.57 RyuKagamine
 9:01.72 tozies24
10:09.57 Shaky Hands
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 20.88 gateway cuber
 21.19 cuberkid10
 21.78 Torch
 22.79 slinky773
 25.94 sqAree
 28.33 Jake Donnelly
 31.02 Daniel Lin
 32.98 G2013
 33.07 Bogdan
 33.58 DGCubes
 34.08 Alea
 34.15 ConfusedCubing
 34.80 TheSilverBeluga
 37.96 Sitkhom
 42.24 muchacho
 45.52 Abhay Singh Tomar
 46.35 Thecuberrr
 46.85 h2f
 54.71 RyuKagamine
 55.41 [email protected]
 57.98 Ethan Donecoff
 1:04.91 Davis Brewster
 1:07.30 tozies24
 1:12.71 Jacck
 1:22.53 Shaky Hands
 1:37.59 tigermaxi
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 53.39 DGCubes
 2:41.08 gateway cuber
 3:20.81 sqAree
 3:57.11 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 3.16 WACWCA
 10.83 gateway cuber
 12.09 schapel
 12.90 Davis Brewster
 14.25 G2013
 15.34 the super cuber
 22.58 MatsBergsten
 26.96 h2f
 30.09 DGCubes
 42.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
 43.34 pyr14
 54.04 sqAree
 1:06.55 Bogdan
 1:12.00 Abhay Singh Tomar
 1:14.43 Jacck
 1:56.12 One Wheel
 2:13.71 RyuKagamine
 2:48.77 tigermaxi
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 33.55 Daniel Lin
 1:19.71 h2f
 1:20.30 G2013
 1:46.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:53.25 slinky773
 1:55.25 MatsBergsten
 2:25.09 DGCubes
 3:22.12 sqAree
 3:41.56 Jacck
 4:29.54 gateway cuber
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Shaky Hands
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:03.08 MatsBergsten
 9:56.24 Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

20:18.36 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Keroma12
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

36/42 (59:51)  the super cuber
22/32 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
10/12 (58:33)  MatsBergsten
10/14 (59:12)  Deri Nata Wijaya
4/5 (41:15)  h2f
2/4 (17:12)  Jacck
1/3 ( 5:56)  Keroma12
1/3 (23:46)  sqAree
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 43.32 Torch
 53.69 G2013
 1:38.61 MatsBergsten
 1:39.40 sqAree
 1:42.09 DGCubes
 1:42.91 Bogdan
 3:04.80 Shaky Hands
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 53.56 cuberkid10
 1:07.91 G2013
 1:12.88 DGCubes
 1:15.54 Torch
 1:21.54 gateway cuber
 1:42.34 Sitkhom
 1:50.52 Bogdan
 1:54.24 Thecuberrr
 1:55.56 h2f
 1:56.17 sqAree
 2:12.97 Alea
 2:37.61 tozies24
 2:38.64 ConfusedCubing
 2:50.23 Awder
 2:52.73 Ethan Donecoff
 2:57.05 Shaky Hands
 2:57.70 One Wheel
 3:07.76 MatsBergsten
 3:19.37 RyuKagamine
 4:01.79 tigermaxi
 4:07.07 Jacck
 5:59.47 MrDood
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:42.78 Torch
 3:15.19 DGCubes
 4:22.76 Bogdan
 4:24.53 Sitkhom
 4:41.02 gateway cuber
 5:23.94 tozies24
 5:24.55 h2f
 5:32.55 sqAree
 5:54.42 Alea
 6:14.97 Shaky Hands
 6:29.89 Jacck
 6:32.52 RyuKagamine
 6:40.05 One Wheel
*Magic*(3)

 2.02 schapel
 3.26 DGCubes
 3.43 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 8.93 Torch
*Skewb*(14)

 4.49 connorlacrosse
 6.06 DGCubes
 6.79 cuberkid10
 7.89 Jake Donnelly
 7.94 Davis Brewster
 7.95 Torch
 8.26 gateway cuber
 10.64 Bogdan
 11.53 FastCubeMaster
 13.53 Sitkhom
 13.82 Alea
 13.89 h2f
 20.90 RyuKagamine
 27.84 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 9.07 schapel
 11.14 cuberkid10
 12.57 pyr14
 19.26 Shaky Hands
 20.35 Torch
 48.13 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.24 DGCubes
 4.06 TcubesAK
 4.31 gateway cuber
 4.35 pyr14
 4.42 FastCubeMaster
 4.68 pantu2000
 5.34 Jake Donnelly
 5.73 cuberkid10
 5.96 KGB
 6.31 Torch
 6.36 Davis Brewster
 7.35 sqAree
 7.70 Awder
 8.52 schapel
 8.58 Alea
 9.38 Thecuberrr
 12.31 Sitkhom
 13.77 ConfusedCubing
 16.83 RyuKagamine
 19.19 MrDood
 24.68 Shaky Hands
 38.67 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 57.18 KGB
 1:04.87 DGCubes
 1:14.45 cuberkid10
 1:33.84 Torch
 1:38.61 pyr14
 2:40.53 Alea
 2:44.21 Bogdan
 2:52.36 sqAree
 3:25.61 RyuKagamine
 3:39.48 gateway cuber
 5:57.84 One Wheel
*Square-1*(7)

 12.33 EMI
 17.83 cuberkid10
 23.77 DGCubes
 32.54 Torch
 36.64 Thecuberrr
 47.45 Bogdan
 54.59 gateway cuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 okayama
30 sqAree
31 Attila
32 Jacck
33 h2f
36 Bogdan
38 G2013
45 RyuKagamine
47 ConfusedCubing
49 Deri Nata Wijaya
51 Shaky Hands
51 One Wheel

*Contest results*

296 DGCubes
271 Torch
262 gateway cuber
236 cuberkid10
231 sqAree
230 G2013
218 Bogdan
198 h2f
182 FastCubeMaster
165 Sitkhom
151 Jake Donnelly
145 MatsBergsten
139 pyr14
130 Alea
128 RyuKagamine
128 schapel
127 tozies24
126 Jacck
120 ConfusedCubing
117 the super cuber
111 Thecuberrr
107 Shaky Hands
106 Deri Nata Wijaya
106 KGB
103 pantu2000
94 Davis Brewster
90 Ethan Donecoff
88 slinky773
83 asacuber
82 LostGent
77 One Wheel
74 kamilprzyb
71 Cube All Day
66 Awder
65 WACWCA
63 Abhay Singh Tomar
55 muchacho
50 fastfingers777
48 mafergut
47 kawazaki
46 charlesmgb5
43 Daniel Lin
43 MarcelP
43 TheSilverBeluga
43 tigermaxi
40 username...
36 MrDood
29 [email protected]
26 [email protected]
24 Referee1234
23 TcubesAK
22 pjk
22 okayama
22 evileli
20 Attila
18 1davey29
18 arbivara
16 Keroma12
15 connorlacrosse
13 hagner
11 EMI


----------



## Alea (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry to annoy you again, but maybe because I wrote "2H" instead of 3x3 my results for 3x3 haven't been taken in account.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 21, 2016)

Alea said:


> Sorry to annoy you again, but maybe because I wrote "2H" instead of 3x3 my results for 3x3 haven't been taken in account.


No problem, I fix it now. But OK, you may use 3x3 instead of 2H . I see you gained 26 points.

I think it is the first time someone uses 2H and 1000 different users through the years 
(just a guess) have come up with some fancy event names.


----------



## Davis Brewster (Sep 21, 2016)

Aw....4th place for 2BLD......so close to podium.It was still a good single


----------



## Alea (Sep 26, 2016)

> I think it is the first time someone uses 2H and 1000 different users through the years
> (just a guess) have come up with some fancy event names.



I don't know how but I started using it for "2 handed" as opposed to OH xD


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

I was just going through 2x2 Bld scrambles and got 2/3 on this one

Solves: 1:41.85+, 25.12+, DNF = 25.12+ (PB)


----------

